# Nach knacken Laufrad nicht mehr mittig?



## aixro (5. September 2020)

Gestern auf einer Tour etwas seltsames erlebt.
Während der Fahrt ein lautes knacken, seitdem schleift das gesamte Hinterrad links an der Strebe. (Hinterrad läuft aber ziemlich rund, an einer Stelle ca 0,2 mm Schlag) Höhenschlag ist keiner da.
Habe nun einen anderes Laufrad eingebaut, da ist alles ok, schön mittig im Hinterbau. Newmen wieder eingebaut, nicht mehr mittig im Hinterbau.
Die Lager vom Newmen laufen auch ziemlich hakelig.
Laufradsatz ist ein Newmen SL A30 mit den Newmen Evolution SL Naben.
Der Laufradsatz hat gerade mal ca 400 km runter.
Mittenversatz eben mal gemessen, ist ca 5mm nach links (ist kein Boost).
Was kann das sein?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. September 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Was kann das sein?


Gerissene Speiche? Hast du mal genau danach geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Gerissene Speiche? Hast du mal genau danach geschaut?


Aber dann würde es doch nur „punktuell“ eiern und nicht die ganze Felge zur Seite schieben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. September 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Aber dann würde es doch nur „punktuell“ eiern und nicht die ganze Felge zur Seite schieben.


Oha... ja. Stimmt. Achse gebrochen?


----------



## micma (5. September 2020)

Felgenboden gerissen? Lager zerbröselt? ...?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. September 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> ... Was kann das sein?


Das soll Dir jemand aus'm Forum mit einer Glaskugel sagen?
Viel Erfolg!

Mein Lösungsansatz: beim Hersteller anrufen und reklamieren. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre es Dein erster Defekt mit den Newmens...aber was weiss ich schon!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. September 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Es geschehen manchmal Dinge, die kann man nicht rational erklären ...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. September 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das soll Dir jemand aus'm Forum mit einer Glaskugel sagen?
> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> Mein Lösungsansatz: beim Hersteller anrufen und reklamieren. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre es Dein erster Defekt mit den Newmens...aber was weiss ich schon!


Guten Morgen Robert, 
heute ist Sonntag, also sei nicht so garstig. 
Ich hätte sicher das Teil schon auseinander genommen bzw. 
@aixro 
da noch Gewährleistung drauf ist, ein Paket an Newmen fertig gemacht. 
Selbst wenn sich hier im Forum die Lösung finden sollte, bringt dir das keine Punkte. Bau dir das andere Laufrad ein, gib dir und anderen die Chance biken zu gehen, statt sich unnötig mit Dingen zu beschäftigen, die eh keiner ändern kann und rufe am Montag Newmen an. Die werden sich zwar nicht freuen, helfen dir aber sicher viel weiter. Sind nämlich gut drauf die Jungs. 

@Robert-Ammersee 
PN


----------



## MG (6. September 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer Tour etwas seltsames erlebt.
> Während der Fahrt ein lautes knacken, seitdem schleift das gesamte Hinterrad links an der Strebe. (Hinterrad läuft aber ziemlich rund, an einer Stelle ca 0,2 mm Schlag) Höhenschlag ist keiner da.
> Habe nun einen anderes Laufrad eingebaut, da ist alles ok, schön mittig im Hinterbau. Newmen wieder eingebaut, nicht mehr mittig im Hinterbau.
> Die Lager vom Newmen laufen auch ziemlich hakelig.
> ...



Pack das Hinterrad in nen Karton und schick es zusammen mit unserem Service- und Gewährleistungsformular ( auf unserer HP unter Service) zu uns.
Kann mir das nicht erklären. 
Nabenseitig kann da eigentlich nichts sein ... 5 mm nach links kann die Nabe schon aufgrund dessen, dass die Bremsscheibe im Sattel sitzt nicht möglich.
Dass die Felge reißt und deshalb die Felge 5 mm nach rechts“wandert“ ist quasi auch unmöglich ... vor allem nach 400 Km.
Ich hätte am ehesten auf ein Problem des Rahmen getippt, aber wenn du sagst mit einem anderen Laufrad passt es ... 
... hab keine Idee was da los ist.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. September 2020)

Also, war mir fast klar. Das nenne ich mal Service. Schade, dass ihr keine Räder, also die fertigen, die wo man sich draufsetzen tuen tut und davonfahren tut, baut. Wäre ne Marktlücke.


----------



## mexx34 (6. September 2020)

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (7. September 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer Tour etwas seltsames erlebt.
> Während der Fahrt ein lautes knacken, seitdem schleift das gesamte Hinterrad links an der Strebe. (Hinterrad läuft aber ziemlich rund, an einer Stelle ca 0,2 mm Schlag) Höhenschlag ist keiner da.
> Habe nun einen anderes Laufrad eingebaut, da ist alles ok, schön mittig im Hinterbau. Newmen wieder eingebaut, nicht mehr mittig im Hinterbau.
> Die Lager vom Newmen laufen auch ziemlich hakelig.
> ...


So etwas ist mir mal mit einem Laufrad (nicht Newmen) auch passiert. Bei mir hatte sich die Achse verschoben, keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte.


----------



## aixro (8. September 2020)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich für einen Rahmen?


Cube Stereo 140 HPC


----------



## aixro (8. September 2020)

aka schrieb:


> So etwas ist mir mal mit einem Laufrad (nicht Newmen) auch passiert. Bei mir hatte sich die Achse verschoben, keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte.


Die Achse scheint soweit ok zu sein, lade gleich mal Bilder hoch.
Mache aber parallel den Versand zu Newmen fertig


----------



## aixro (8. September 2020)

Hier mal Bilder:


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2020)

Ist vllt ein Riss im Felgenbett?


----------



## aixro (9. September 2020)

Dann wäre der Reifen nicht mehr Dicht, und es wäre nicht gleichmässig verschoben.
Bin nachdem es aufgetreten ist, noch 15 km zurück gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2020)

Ich hatte einen Riss und fuhr danach ebenfalls.
Reifen war auch dicht.
Jedoch war der Riss nicht durchgehend und das Rad eierte in den Kurven.
Ja, in deinem Fall müsste der Riss durchgängig sein.


----------

